# Advice needed on this ad



## Nacho (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm wondering if you guys could help me with this ad and what you think about these puppies. It seems it has so much random names and info that I'm not sure if it's legit (I guess that could be a good thing, I'm new at this). 
The people posting the ad are an elderly couple that have been breeding for a while they say and sound very nice and trustworthy on the phone. 
Here are two links for the same puppies:
black sable german shepherd pups - Ottawa Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.
German Shepherd Puppies beauiful black sables - Ottawa Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

I've found the names they reference on the pedigree database website as well. I'm not too crazy about the colors, but I love German shepherds for the personality. What do you guys think about this specific one and what's being advertised? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would ask about the hips/elbows ratings of the parents and check that out on the OVA site -not just take their word for it. I would also ask if the parentage was cleared for DM and check that out also. If they can't give those 2 items, I would pass and look elsewhere. i also would not accept any excuses that "we never had a problem with hd". I would also ask about any health guarantees. Also, if size is a concern for you, I did notice one of their dogs is 100 lbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't know how you are searching for a breeder, but classified ads aren't the way I'd go. Call the breeder and ask questions, but first look at the thread here on what to look for in a responsible breeder. Make a list before you contact them. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

And remember, all pups are cute, so don't be sold on a litter you fall in love with because they have that mesermizing puppy breath! Do research and don't jump into anything without thinking it all through.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

2 Fall Litters
3/4 Work + 1/4 Showline litter personal companion/property protection last pic
100% Working European lines litter service or sport training homes first pic
Both litters have M F black sables. 1 solid black male and 2 red sable M F
* 6yrs 95lbs calm *3rd photo
1st mom *3yrs oversized territorial 100lbs* 2nd photo
2nd mom 4th photo *extreme sport 3yrs 75lbs* (linebred 4,5 Enzo Grafental) health guarantee 1st vet visit incl *but US pedigrees will not be transferring to ckc *early november ready


********************************************************

If you contact them, I would ask questions about the bolded above.


----------

